
Show HN: Font Awesome to PNG Icon Generator in 100% JavaScript/HTML5 - harrisreynolds
https://www.easele.com/favicon-generator
======
tantanel
The UI looks decent and easy to use. Two suggestions though: 1) The auto-
complete search widget could do with keyboard navigation. 2) I think the Icon
Generator logo shouldn't link away from the app. There's no "Reset to
defaults" button so I assumed clicking the logo would achieve the same thing.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Thanks for the feedback! Will fix those in the next release.

------
anotheryou
Thank you!

Feature request: android icon packs (they come in a bunch of sizes to serve
different devices).

Maybe you can make the transparent checkers a lot more subtle.

------
harrisreynolds
Hey HN! Would love some feedback on this tool! We were inspired by FA2PNG but
tried to take that idea a bit further.

------
brickmort
fantastic! I love how simple and practical this is. nice work!

~~~
harrisreynolds
Thanks man!

